
Ask HN: Perfect GraphQL API for demo? - Raed667
Is there a good GraphQL API that is free for demo use?<p>It needs to support all GraphQL features (or most) like queries, fragments, subscriptions, mutations, etc...
======
schickling
You can use the Star Wars API:
[http://swapi.graph.cool/](http://swapi.graph.cool/)

